# ThinkPad R61 Keyboard/Mouse/TrackPoint problems



## indiocolifa (Feb 11, 2010)

I was running FreeBSD 8.0 perfectly a few weeks ago until my mouse/keyboard/trackpoint started to behave erratically. For example, sometimes I get NO left button! No trackpoint left button, no touchpad left button, no plugged USB left button!!

I don't know if this is related to some port upgrading (HAL???)... because the mouse daemon seems to work properly in the console (trackpoint and/or plugged mouse).

I'm using XFCE 4.6, HALD 0.5.13.

Some help???

Thanks.


----------



## indiocolifa (Feb 11, 2010)

I've managed to work with my USB mouse by disabling HAL on X (using AutoAddDevices = "false"). 

I'm suspecting HAL 0.5.13 brings some wrong behavior with my TrackPoint...


----------



## indiocolifa (Feb 13, 2010)

With xinput, I see that the trackpoint button 1 is always in *down state*. That's why trackpoint makes USB mice left button unusable. I must research the source of this problem. In Windows Trackpoint works OK, so it's not a HW problem.


----------



## pandaghost (Aug 4, 2010)

*Maybe u can disable synaptics in BIOS*

I have the same questin as u,i solved it by disable synaptics


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Install x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics.


----------

